
Show HN: How Netflix’s Microservices Infrastructure Works - Alex-Potsides
https://medium.com/@Zack.Grannan/under-the-hood-how-netflixs-microservices-infrastructure-works-de18acf5d55
======
mtmail
Note that blog posts can't be 'Show HN'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

(Sometimes an annoucement of a feature can be Show HN if it better describes
what has been build compared to submitting the actual work).

~~~
Alex-Potsides
Noted. Thanks for letting me know.

